# Sweet & Single l/s - Rimmel Entice?



## Vedra (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not sure if this is the right place, but since I'm not specifically asking for pics but an answer if/how they're different would be fine too, I thought I'd put it here:

I have Rimmel Entice l/s (d/c afaik?) and am lemming Sweet & Single badly, but in pics I have seen it does seem very similar to Entice, and since I have backups of that, I wouldn't want to buy another colour dupe. Does anyone happen to have both and can compare them? Please?


----------

